

Disruption for the Internet of Things - darrenlee
http://blog.darrenlee.net/2012/12/disruption-for-the-internet-of-things/

======
darrenlee
The bigger challenge and question that we should be asking is how does the
Internet of things impact our lives. A full disruption of the Internet of
things will require us to embrace more trust, transparency and giving away
more of our control to these devices with their masters and its
infrastructures. This technology and the smartness that enable this magic, sit
on the Internet cloud where all our private data and information are stored.
Here’s the caviar, very often no one really knows where these Internet clouds
are in the first place. Very likely, those clouds are probably located half
way across the world and handled by a folks who you don’t know.

Of course, your data will be protected as much as possible by their operators.
But who say that these platforms cannot be compromised? And when it does, will
you be ready to be exposed with your precious information potentially stolen
and having your private self exposed to the whole world. There are security
concerns that will take precedence when it comes to moving things to the cloud
and it will in oder to truly be embracing the idea. However, we must take
these pros and cons to be well balance, as there are strong benefits to the
idea as well.

